# Marten/Red Eyed Devil Rats



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

It's been a good few years since I last did any rat breeding (or even keeping for that matter) but it's something I'm about to embark on again and my nosing around the depths of the internet has dragged these up. They didn't exist (at least not in the UK at any rate) when I was breeding before so I know nothing about their genetics or if there are any problems inherent to the colour. 
If any one can tell me anything at all about them I'd be most pleased. 


Thanks!


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

pm kato , julia has some now that kato get at hamm i think


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

mask-of-sanity said:


> pm kato , julia has some now that kato get at hamm i think


Cheers for that, I'll see how they're getting on with them


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Hawthorn Rats

probably the best person to talk to, she brought the first ones into the country about 2 years or so ago and has been working with them


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: You beat me to it, Jaime, I was about to say Toyah was the one to contact.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I want to train one of my Marten's to act and do tricks. Year's back I have trained rats to do various bits and bobs and believe a trained Marten would make a good actor.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You could enter him in "Britain's Got Talent" - if you win that it would get to be an actor like Pudsey :lol2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

feorag said:


> You could enter him in "Britain's Got Talent" - if you win that it would get to be an actor like Pudsey :lol2:


I do like that idea - Britain's Got Talent being won by a rat would be brilliant.

But which one of these two babies do I choose?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh! Better still, if you're gonna use a black rat (I'm presuming it's gonna be black or dark grey?) then you could suggest a remake of "Willard" and he can be Ben! :2thumb:


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

These are beautiful! Would love some myself is there anyone nerdish the SE with them?


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

That's supposed to say nearish lol!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Nerdish fits too! :lol2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Red Eyed Devil Babies five minutes ago.:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, they are so cute! :flrt:


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

:mf_dribble: 

They look so cuteee makes me want to cuddle them. :lol2:


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

kato said:


> Red Eyed Devil Babies five minutes ago.:2thumb:
> image
> 
> image


Any going spare by any chance?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

feorag said:


> Aw, they are so cute! :flrt:


They really are considering how ugly and scary they are supposed to look when adult.



aidey07 said:


> :mf_dribble:
> 
> They look so cuteee makes me want to cuddle them. :lol2:


I'll have cuddles on your behalf.



kingkelly said:


> Any going spare by any chance?


In about twelve months possibly. Possibly could come to some arrangement if you get one neutered though.


----------



## scoobylyn (Nov 24, 2009)

I breed these also, here are some of mine





































I get them also in silver agouti with black eyes. The aim is to try and breed them as dark as possible. I am also getting out of some litters PEW's and Ivory.


----------

